# Obama and NRA membership



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnBischoff said:


> So you don't think they are a lobbying group?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Thank God they are. And as pretty good one I think.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

It's just saddens me that so few carries the load for so many gun owners. Naive....young and immature is all I can think.

Wake up and understand losing your right to own guns will not happen overnight. They will slowly be eroded away in the guise of protecting the public. It's happening now in other nations and without the NRA's support many of our shooting sports would be much more restricted and/or lost.

Why are us gun nuts worried about a democratic pres? Supreme court appointments that may tilt the balance in favor of more gun restrictions. Also, if you wish to study and review past history you will find that every major attack on gun ownership and hunting has been sponsored by dems at every level of goverment.

TO those that don't belong to the NRA or other group that supports your second amendment rights as someone else said "shame" on you. Just sit back and enjoy the free ride. 

To those that devote time and money to protecting these rights I say THANK YOU.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

michhutr said:


> It's just saddens me that so few carries the load for so many gun owners. Naive....young and immature is all I can think.
> 
> Wake up and understand losing your right to own guns will not happen overnight. They will slowly be eroded away in the guise of protecting the public. It's happening now in other nations and without the NRA's support many of our shooting sports would be much more restricted and/or lost.
> 
> ...


+1 on this any gun owner or hunter that is not an NRA member is just letting everyone else carry the water for them.And if you just can't bring yourself to join the NRA for some reason then join GOA or another pro gun organization 
BO has stated all handguns should be outlawed and that he would like the assault weapons ban reinstated , which was just a semi auto rifle ban and magazine capacity ban. He has appointed two very anti 2nd amendment Supreme Court justices and had Hillary C sign off on the UN gun ban . Then look at Eric Holder as head of the DOJ who is very anti gun then runs fast and furious to promote gun control , because if it wasn't for gun control they must be the most incompetent agency in the government . As far as I know Holder is still in contempt of congress right now because he won't release the documents they want.

Anyone who believes BO is not pro gun control and anti 2nd amendment is truly naive or ignorant


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Obama Administration Endorses New U.N. Arms Trade Treaty Negotiations

Just as NRA warned would happen, following the election, the Obama administration has moved forward with its plans to support a United Nations Arms Trade Treaty. On Wednesday November 7, the U.S. Mission to the U.N. made clear its support for renewed ATT negotiations, casting a vote in favor of resolution A/C.1/67/L.11. The resolution calls for a "Final United Nations Conference on the Arms Trade Treaty" to be held in New York City from March 18-28.

Undeterred by the failure of July's U.N. Conference on the ATT, in recent months the global civilian disarmament groups and their patron governments have been working nonstop to revive the treaty. Most visible were the attempts made by participants at the Second Review Conference of the UN Programme of Action on Small Arms and Light Weapons. At the conference, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon used his time to state, "an arms trade treaty is long overdue&hellip; I urge you to redouble efforts to agree on a robust 'ATT' as soon as possible."

READ MORE >>

Look it took his admin a full day to do this


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Gotta love it. I ran into a liberal wearing of all things an NRA hat, when I told him about this UN charter and he told me I was full of BS....LOL please if your a liberal do not wear NRA hats if you don't know the threat against the 2nd amendment!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the same message from 2008. Folks started panic buying guns, ammunition, and high capacity magazines and the prices of these went through the roof in the first part of 2009.

I hate to say this, but Mitt Romney supported very anti gun policies when he was governor of Massachusetts. As far as 2d Amendment rights are concerned BOTH BO and the Mittster were flawed candidates.

There has been no anti-gun legislation at the national level since the assault weapons ban back in the early 1990's and this ban has ended. The NRA is THE most powerful lobbying group in the country. No one from either party is going to cross the NRA by introducing anti-gun legislation. Like all good lobbying groups the NRA stokes fear in its membership so that they keep giving money.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget. Romney was against so called "assault rifles" and wanted them banned. He did it in Massachusetts.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

jimp said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by KCQ0613
> 
> ...


Yep and the funny part is who the ausie gov. paid to do the collecting....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

MR would have been WAY better.

And we are all about to find out why over the next 4 years.

BTW, KY gave MR the heads up....







Redbad said:


> This is the same message from 2008. Folks started panic buying guns, ammunition, and high capacity magazines and the prices of these went through the roof in the first part of 2009.
> 
> I hate to say this, but Mitt Romney supported very anti gun policies when he was governor of Massachusetts. As far as 2d Amendment rights are concerned BOTH BO and the Mittster were flawed candidates.
> 
> There has been no anti-gun legislation at the national level since the assault weapons ban back in the early 1990's and this ban has ended. The NRA is THE most powerful lobbying group in the country. No one from either party is going to cross the NRA by introducing anti-gun legislation. Like all good lobbying groups the NRA stokes fear in its membership so that they keep giving money.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

petronius said:


> Don't forget. Romney was against so called "assault rifles" and wanted them banned. He did it in Massachusetts.


The Supreme Court is what I'm most worried about 

The presidential election is always a choice of the lesser of two evils


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Redbad said:


> This is the same message from 2008. Folks started panic buying guns, ammunition, and high capacity magazines and the prices of these went through the roof in the first part of 2009.
> 
> I hate to say this, but Mitt Romney supported very anti gun policies when he was governor of Massachusetts. As far as 2d Amendment rights are concerned BOTH BO and the Mittster were flawed candidates.
> 
> There has been no anti-gun legislation at the national level since the assault weapons ban back in the early 1990's and this ban has ended. The NRA is THE most powerful lobbying group in the country. No one from either party is going to cross the NRA by introducing anti-gun legislation. Like all good lobbying groups the NRA stokes fear in its membership so that they keep giving money.


BO got elected after being vilified by the NRA and not caring about re election may embolden him a bit . Harry Reid has been the only thing keeping him in check . That's why the NRA keeps supporting him


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

As we recently reported and warned would happen, following the election, the Obama administration moved forward with its plans to support a United Nations Arms Trade Treaty. On Wednesday, November 7--the day after Election Day--the U.S. Mission to the U.N. made clear its support for renewed ATT negotiations, casting a vote in favor of a resolution that calls for a "Final United Nations Conference on the Arms Trade Treaty" to be held in New York City from March 18-28.

In response to President Obama's acknowledged intent to resume negotiating an ATT, this week, U.S. Sen. Jerry Moran (R-Kan.) reiterated the grave concern that he and fellow pro-gun senators have regarding the dangers posed to Americans' Second Amendment rights by a U.N. ATT.

In a press release on Thursday, Moran said, "On July 26 of this year, 50 of my Senate colleagues joined me in sending a powerful message to the Obama administration: A U.N. Arms Trade Treaty that does not protect our firearm freedoms will fail in the Senate. Our bipartisan warning to President Obama and Secretary Clinton demonstrated clear and sufficient opposition to ratification of a treaty that in any way restricts the rights of law-abiding American gun owners. When the U.N. Conference dissolved this summer without a treaty, it was clearly a positive conclusion for American gun owners and I'm glad we were able to steer the Administration toward this outcome."

READ MORE >>



Bill Advances to Stop EPA from Regulating Your Ammunition--Contact Your U.S. Senators in Support of S. 3525, the "Sportsmen's Act of 2012"

When Congress reconvened this week, one of the first items the U.S. Senate voted on was S. 3525, "The Sportsmen's Act of 2012." As we reported last week, S. 3525 is an essential piece of legislation focused on the expansion and enhancement of hunting, recreational fishing and shooting on federal public land. But it's more than that.

Of critical importance is the fact that, in addition to promoting land access, S. 3525 would amend the "Toxic Substances Control Act" to prevent this and future administrations from using the Environmental Protection Agency to eliminate the right of hunters, shooters and anglers to use traditional ammunition and fishing tackle. The bill would amend the law to clarify that the EPA does not have the authority to regulate shot, bullets or sport fishing equipment.

READ MORE >>

So here the NRA is looking out for your gun and hunting rights . If you are a hunter or gun owner you should be a member and if you are a Democrat all the better because it sends a message to the party that you do not support that part of there platform


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

planecrazy29 said:


> I don't really want to start a fight, but I really don't understand this line of thinking. Can you post some specifics as to why you think the new (same / current) administration is going to try to take away our gun rights?


You don't read much do you. 

Read up on the Democratic leaders past voting history and official statements regarding gun ownership. Look at the past political fights regarding" collective vs individual" 2nd amendment rights.

Do a little research from different sources and then tell us which party best represents the gun owner and hunter.


----------

